# Irimi-tekan



## Yari (May 28, 2004)

Just for the fun of it:

When you pratice irimi-tekan, do you step forward or backward before going into kamae (and then starting irimi-tekan).

/Yari


----------



## Shogun (May 28, 2004)

We step forward. Backward would be interesting. I think i'll try it 


               ~steps back, then does irimi-tenkan~


----------



## theletch1 (May 29, 2004)

We generally step forward but I've found a time or two when stepping back with one leg and leaving one foot planted as a pivot gives me an additional second to get my long arms into position for technique.  As with everything else in aikido...adapt, adapt, adapt.


----------



## Yari (May 31, 2004)

Hi again

I was thinking more in the direction of what kind of mentality is shown if you start by stepping forward, or by stepping backward.

I know there can be mae(distance/placment) differences, but if you always seeze the moment by stepping forward, or are you agreessive. Or by stepping back are you adapting or just leting others set the "tempo".

Get what I'm thinking about?

/Yari


----------

